# Is it possible to make the imac g5 lcd screen into a normal lcd screen?



## icemanjc (Mar 18, 2007)

Is it possible to make the imac g5 lcd screen into a normal lcd screen that connects to a normal computer through something like VGA?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 18, 2007)

No.
That's one disadvantage to an all-in-one computer like an iMac. There's no video input


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 18, 2007)

that sucks, because my motherboard fried and i have the 17' screen left. I seem to remember a mod were you mix a powerbook g4 and an imac g5... Anybody happens to see that, can you give the link?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 18, 2007)

Is there any possibility that you are covered under this program?
http://www.apple.com/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/

One of the causes is swelling capacitors on the logic board, and some completely stop working, or really overheat, causing the power supply to fail also. If this type of failure, Apple will replace both parts at no charge to you. If you have already checked this out, and doesn't apply to you, then good luck!


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 18, 2007)

hmmm, i haven't seen it... It is a first generation imac g5, but the serial number doesnt match up.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 18, 2007)

Perhaps you bought a refurbished iMac? A refurbished model might still be covered, if sold approximately in that time range. You should have it checked for possible repair under that program.
Do your symptoms seem to be similar to those listed?


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 19, 2007)

We had a problem with our screen. It was flickering on bootup etc. we got a new screen via Apple Care Protection. Do you have Apple Care Protection?


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 19, 2007)

DeltaMac said:


> Perhaps you bought a refurbished iMac? A refurbished model might still be covered, if sold approximately in that time range. You should have it checked for possible repair under that program.
> Do your symptoms seem to be similar to those listed?



nope, its not a refurb, I got it the first week it came out. The symptoms are exactly as described, just a different serial number.


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank You. Apple.
I brought my iMac G5 in to the Genious Bar at an Apple store, they replaced te motherboard and the powersupply, and it was ready for pickup the next day.


----------



## Dodja (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a dead G5 20 -- Logic board is toast 0

Looking at the LCD -- It would be possible to use it as a monitor, but I can not figure out what cable I need to go from the LCD and then a DVI or VGA that I could then "modify" the Imac case to allow me to connect it to my Macbook pro -

The LCD has two cables coming out of it -- One that connects to the powersupply - located at the top of the LCD -

The other cable comes out the bottom and connects via a small connector to the video card --

Anyone know where to get there cables ? I ve look on some custom car sites since LCDs i the cars are hot items -- Nothing yet


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2008)

Dodja said:


> I have a dead G5 20 -- Logic board is toast 0
> 
> Looking at the LCD -- It would be possible to use it as a monitor, but I can not figure out what cable I need to go from the LCD and then a DVI or VGA that I could then "modify" the Imac case to allow me to connect it to my Macbook pro -
> 
> ...



Why do that?  Just take in into Apple and let them know what happened.  There was also an issue with 2nd generation 20" iMac G5s that would be covered by a program they have active as well.  EVen if it's out of warranty, the program covers affected iMac G5s for two years after the warranty expires.

Incidentally, my 2nd-gen iMac G5 17" running at 2 GHz had the capacitor problem.  Didn't know if Apple would fix it since it was a 2nd-gen iMac G5 and only the 1st-gen 17" iMac G5s were covered.  I did my homework and printed out information regarding the issues the iMac G5 systems were having and took it to the Apple Store.  The Apple Genius that tended to me was VERY helpful and when I told him about the capacitor issue he looked at me with worry.  I told him that I had done all of the necessary troubleshooting (which I did) and when I opened it up on the back (which is user-accessible) I noticed bulging capacitors all over and some that had leaked.  He then opened it up and saw exactly what I mentioned.  After this, he put in for a PSU and logic board replacement at no charge to me. 

Although it did take a little longer to get my iMac back than when they promised (due to backorder so they say), Apple has kept me as a valued customer.  So be sure to take it in.  Yours is covered by a replacement program for the 2nd-generation 20" models, so be sure to take advantage of it.  You paid top dollar for a good system....make sure they do their part:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302181


----------



## Dodja (Feb 2, 2008)

Well , the G5 is one of the 20" 2.1 Isights --

When it first went down back in May I called apple and they said the warranty had expired -  

I should also note that I purchased the machine used --

I will take a look at the serial numbers, and contact a store --but Im just not feeling lucky --

But thanks for taking the time to provide the excellent info --


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2008)

Dodja said:


> Well , the G5 is one of the 20" 2.1 Isights --
> 
> When it first went down back in May I called apple and they said the warranty had expired -
> 
> ...



Glad I could help out.

BTW, I thought the same thing with my 2nd gen iMac G5 and they replaced it as despite it not being in the "approved" serial number range.  I did my homework on the issue and they saw that.

See if you can find a way to check for the capacitors.  Mention to them that you suspect that being the issue.  Search Google for "iMac G5 capacitor" and find anything you can regarding the issue, especally on the 20".  Regardless of whether you bought it or not from Apple, it's covered.  If it was working for you when you bought it and now it's not, then they have to at least look at it.  I bought mine two years ago and then this happened.  Seems as though it happened to you about the same time as it did to me with my 2nd-gen 17".  Even the iSight iMAc G5s were affected with the capacitor issue.  Do a search on Macintouch for the iMac G5 20" and you'll see a section about failures with even the iSight models.  Do whatever you can to have them fix the problem because more than likely it's the capacitor issue, and they are at fault for that, not you.


----------



## Manuko (Sep 2, 2009)

_"Is it possible to make the imac g5 lcd screen into a normal lcd screen? Reply to Thread"_

Yes, you can !!

According to this thread, on the french website of Macbidouille.

Sorry, their's not english translation :-/


----------

